# New support programme to help with exercise



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2020)

A new ‘live well, move more’ programme is launching, to help people with diabetes to be more confident and supported when beginning to increase exercise and activity.

If you’d like to sign up for this extra support, there’s more information here:









						Live Well Move More!
					

Diabetes UK would value your help with our new Live Well, Move More Programme which aims to support people living with diabetes to be more active. We know that moving more can really help people to manage their diabetes, and we will be helping people to making it part of their day-to-day.   We...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## grovesy (Nov 6, 2020)

Why only newly diagnosed Type 2.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Why only newly diagnosed Type 2.



I am sure @Francesca DUK would love to hear from more experienced T2s who would like to start exercising, but find it difficult or don’t know how to go about it. 

Perhaps you should send a message to ask?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 6, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I am sure @Francesca DUK would love to hear from more experienced T2s who would like to start exercising, but find it difficult or don’t know how to go about it.
> 
> Perhaps you should send a message to ask?


I already exercise so it is not really applicable to me .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I already exercise so it is not really applicable to me .



Good to hear you don’t have a problem with exercise 

I think perhaps they are targeting the groups they think they can most help?


----------



## Lanny (Nov 6, 2020)

Oddly enough I’ve just started this week, Monday 02/11/20, walking around the house for 5 minutes every day to improve my heart after phone appointment with the cardiologist since getting over CV in May! It’s having a bigger effect faster than I expected! That first 5 minutes on Monday was TOUGH but, my heart is recovering faster as I keep going & I’ve had to reduce insulin to head off hypos. I had my hypo awareness hampered by my faster heart rate as that’s my first sign of an impending hypo but, couldn’t differentiate the hypo faster rate as my resting rate was so high anyway! Now that my resting rate is dropping again, 5 minutes walk every day this week, I can feel it again when before I was relying on the meter to tell me with a LOT of testing, 10+/day! Told by cardiologist to increase by 5 minutes every week until I’m doing 30 minutes every day so, there’s a way to go yet but, I’ve started & I’m seeing the benefits on all fronts including diabetes management!


----------



## Drummer (Nov 7, 2020)

Maybe newly diagnosed as some of those who have been checking for a little while find that exercise had no measurable beneficial effect.
I do exercise as that is normal for me, but as far as I can tell it has nothing to offer as a help for diabetes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 8, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I do exercise as that is normal for me, but as far as I can tell it has nothing to offer as a help for diabetes.



That’s amazing @Drummer - many forum members (including me) have used exercise and activity to help with their BG management. If my BG is higher than I like I know I can use a short walk to . How interesting that it doesn’t affect you at all!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 8, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That’s amazing @Drummer - many forum members (including me) have used exercise and activity to help with their BG management. If my BG is higher than I like I know I can use a short walk to . How interesting that it doesn’t affect you at all!


Exercise even house work can help bring my BG down.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 8, 2020)

I find that there is not so much obvious and instant benefit to exercise but I see the effects within the next 12 hours. As a result I have gradually had to reduce my night time basal insulin down to zero, particularly if I have daily "muscle burn" type exercise, but my daytime needs have stayed about the same. If I did not monitor my overnight readings via Libre and inject insulin and have hypos, then the benefit might not be so obvious.
A brisk 4 mile walk will usually drop me 1-2 mmols during or within an hour of finishing. The night time drops in BG are much more significant and involve ingesting lots of carbs through the night until I get my insulin dose correct. I am currently on zero units and still getting a slight hypo before I wake up, after nearly a week of daily muscle burn activity. 
Obviously I am Type 1 and that may make a difference.


----------



## Lanny (Nov 8, 2020)

I’ve found exercise to be unpredictable in the short term in that my BS can rise or fall! I think what makes the difference, for me, is how hard work it is & how stressed my body gets doing it: harder & more stressed my BS rises; not too much effort that stresses me too much BS falls! But, regardless of what my BS in the minutes after exercising does, it always falls eventually & continues to fall steadily the rest of the day that needs a careful eye to head off hypos with insulin reduction!


----------



## Drummer (Nov 8, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That’s amazing @Drummer - many forum members (including me) have used exercise and activity to help with their BG management. If my BG is higher than I like I know I can use a short walk to . How interesting that it doesn’t affect you at all!


As far as I can tell - I can go out to work on some knitting machines, haul them around for maybe four hours, go home and eat and I see the same number two hours later as I see staying at home all day - I might do some housework, but even if it is raining so I don't use the trampoline, I don't see different numbers.
I suppose, as I got back to normal numbers 3 years ago, perhaps I now regulate my glucose levels 'normally'. I don't take any medication, so I could easily be releasing glucose to cover the exercise, storing glucose after I eat, no lows no highs.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 8, 2020)

I just thought - I find it almost impossible to lose weight through the 'eat less move more' route - I just collapse in a fit of the vapours, and turn deathly pale. That might explain why exercise has little effect.


----------



## Francesca DUK (Nov 9, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Why only newly diagnosed Type 2.





grovesy said:


> Why only newly diagnosed Type 2.


The target groups were chosen because our research showed that they are currently doing the least physically activity. So as @everydayupsanddowns  has said we are targeting the groups we think we could help most. Hope that helps.


----------



## adrian1der (Nov 9, 2020)

Lanny said:


> I’ve found exercise to be unpredictable in the short term in that my BS can rise or fall! I think what makes the difference, for me, is how hard work it is & how stressed my body gets doing it: harder & more stressed my BS rises; not too much effort that stresses me too much BS falls! But, regardless of what my BS in the minutes after exercising does, it always falls eventually & continues to fall steadily the rest of the day that needs a careful eye to head off hypos with insulin reduction!


I'm exactly the same @Lanny I have been testing before and after sessions on my exercise bike and am finding that after a long session I will generally be 0.8-1.0 higher at the end


----------



## Francesca DUK (Nov 9, 2020)

Lanny said:


> Oddly enough I’ve just started this week, Monday 02/11/20, walking around the house for 5 minutes every day to improve my heart after phone appointment with the cardiologist since getting over CV in May! It’s having a bigger effect faster than I expected! That first 5 minutes on Monday was TOUGH but, my heart is recovering faster as I keep going & I’ve had to reduce insulin to head off hypos. I had my hypo awareness hampered by my faster heart rate as that’s my first sign of an impending hypo but, couldn’t differentiate the hypo faster rate as my resting rate was so high anyway! Now that my resting rate is dropping again, 5 minutes walk every day this week, I can feel it again when before I was relying on the meter to tell me with a LOT of testing, 10+/day! Told by cardiologist to increase by 5 minutes every week until I’m doing 30 minutes every day so, there’s a way to go yet but, I’ve started & I’m seeing the benefits on all fronts including diabetes management!



Hi Lanny, it's good to hear you have started becoming more physically active this week. This is no easy task and there can certainly be challenges, as you have experienced with hypos, so its great to hear that you are already seeing the positive benefits. If you would like to get some support or have any questions regarding physical activity please don’t hesitate to private message me.


----------



## TerryM (Nov 15, 2020)

I realise that exercise would be a big help to me , but I have a problem......I have fairly advanced COPD . At the moment to walk 100 yards would leave me gasping for breath . Any suggestions please ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 16, 2020)

TerryM said:


> I realise that exercise would be a big help to me , but I have a problem......I have fairly advanced COPD . At the moment to walk 100 yards would leave me gasping for breath . Any suggestions please ?



Is the programme suitable for people with additional challenges @Francesca DUK ?


----------



## Francesca DUK (Nov 16, 2020)

TerryM said:


> I realise that exercise would be a big help to me , but I have a problem......I have fairly advanced COPD . At the moment to walk 100 yards would leave me gasping for breath . Any suggestions please ?


Hi Terry, lots of people have more than one long term health condition so we are not excluding anyone on that basis. We would however recommend speaking to a GP for advice before starting a new exercise programme if your symptoms are severe or you have not exercised in a while to make sure it is safe for you to do so. 

You mention that walking a 100 yards leaves you gasping for breath which we appreciate must be very challenging. However while we are not experts in COPD we know that moving more, even for one minute, can have great health benefits  for COPD and of course your diabetes and overall health.  The British Lung Foundation have some great resources on physical activity and dealing with breathing:









						How will being active affect my breathing? - British Lung Foundation
					

It’s normal to get breathless when you’re active, but there are techniques you can use to keep your breathing under control.




					www.blf.org.uk
				




If you are interested in the Live Well, Move More programme or would like some more support with moving more please send me a private message.


----------



## TerryM (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks Francesca , appreciate the reply


----------



## imranshah (Nov 18, 2020)

Francesca DUK said:


> Hi Terry, lots of people have more than one long term health condition so we are not excluding anyone on that basis. We would however recommend speaking to a GP for advice before starting a new exercise programme if your symptoms are severe or you have not exercised in a while to make sure it is safe for you to do so.
> 
> You mention that walking a 100 yards leaves you gasping for breath which we appreciate must be very challenging. However while we are not experts in COPD we know that moving more, even for one minute, can have great health benefits  for COPD and of course your diabetes and overall health.  The British Lung Foundation have some great resources on physical activity and dealing with breathing:
> 
> ...


Hi


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> I'm exactly the same @Lanny I have been testing before and after sessions on my exercise bike and am finding that after a long session I will generally be 0.8-1.0 higher at the end


Blood sugar levels can increase after exercise, but this is often due to two things - stress hormones causing the liver to release more glucose during and immediately afterwards, and also the release of glucose by the liver after exercise to replace muscle glycogen which has been depleted during exercise. I get this when I go for a run. However, exercise also has the effect of making your body more sensitive to insulin (injected or endogenous) by increasing the number of insulin receptors on the body's cells. This has the effect of an overall improvement of blood sugar levels over the ensuing 12-48 hours - which is why those on insulin or other meds such as gliclizide may need to reduce medication afterwards to avoid going low


----------

